# Front Bushings just replaced, impressions



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

I am not sure if anyone has done this yet or not. But a couple of weeks ago I had my front bushings replaced.

I have a 01 540IA Sport

I replaced the front bushings with 4.4L X5 Bushings.

On first inspection the X5 bushings had alot more meat on them versus the old 540 Sport Bushings. I will see if I can post some pics later on the diffrence between the bushings.

Well all I can say is wow! The new X5 bushings make a huge diffrence. IMO they have impoved on handling (just a bit), but what has improved the most is the nose dive during braking. With the new X5 bushings I don't feel as much noise dive as befoe.

I have only had the bushings on for a couple of weeks now, I will follow up with an extended driving impressions in the next month or so. So far they have not effected ride quality.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

There are lots of bushings in the front of a BMW E39. Specifically which bushings did you replace? Thrust arm? Wishbone? Swaybar? Other?


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> There are lots of bushings in the front of a BMW E39. Specifically which bushings did you replace? Thrust arm? Wishbone? Swaybar? Other?


Sorry should have been more specific. I believe it was the Thrust Arm. I will double check and make sure. The reason why I am not sure is because my brother replaced them.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Please find out what bushing and the brand & part# if possible. As David Z mentioned, there are countless bushings on a car.

This is the first where I've seen X5 bushings of any type used on a 540i. If they fit but they're beefier with unique part#, this would be a very good thing.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Thought the 750's bushings (thrust arm) fit the 540 and were beefier


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

marinakorp said:


> Thought the 750's bushings (thrust arm) fit the 540 and were beefier


Not sure about the 750 but now we know that X5's will work. I should have checked into the 750's. Well I can't complain, the bushings were free and they were new in a box.


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

OSCSWA, you never clarified WHICH bushings you replaced.
Dave Z, does the term "control arm bushings" represent one of the bushings mentioned by you above or is it yet another part of front suspension that has bushings?
I don't find that the 530 Sport dives much during braking, but I would think any dive "travel" would be MOSTLY due to the WHOLE suspention components compression, rather than the compression of two individual bushings, which would compress a fraction of an inch at most. Am I wrong?
fw


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

For the record, the 7 series bushings are NOT an upgrade for the E39. The later E38 bushings fit E39, but they are, in fact, the SAME. The 7 series bushings were only an upgrade for E34. This 7 series thrust bushing retrofit was an old trick that became obsolete in 1997....when BMW updated all thrust bushing designs & part#'s to a common, more durable design. I have not reasearched X5 thrust bushing.

Oscswa,

You information is very sketchy. As yet, you have not told us what bushing you installed. Please tell us how you know the X5 bushing was beefier. I have no doubt the car drives better, but any fresh bushing offers that. Since you have the box, what is the part#?


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

FireWalker said:


> OSCSWA, you never clarified WHICH bushings you replaced.
> Dave Z, does the term "control arm bushings" represent one of the bushings mentioned by you above or is it yet another part of front suspension that has bushings?
> I don't find that the 530 Sport dives much during braking, but I would think any dive "travel" would be MOSTLY due to the WHOLE suspention components compression, rather than the compression of two individual bushings, which would compress a fraction of an inch at most. Am I wrong?
> fw


Sorry, I know I sould have clarified before. My brother replaced the bushings, so as I don't have the part #'s on me. He should be getting back with me later today or Monday so I should have an anwser on the part #. What I did see is the part he replaced and where it went. If someone can provide me with a suspension diagram I can point out what was replaced. I do know it came off of a arn that resembled an "S" but not as cury, had a slight bend. It also had a large bolt or screw that was holding it to what looked like the back side of the rotor. Sorry as you can tell I am not a mechanic :dunno:


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

Lscman said:


> For the record, the 7 series bushings are NOT an upgrade for the E39. The later E38 bushings fit E39, but they are, in fact, the SAME. The 7 series bushings were only an upgrade for E34. This 7 series thrust bushing retrofit was an old trick that became obsolete in 1997....when BMW updated all thrust bushing designs & part#'s to a common, more durable design. I have not reasearched X5 thrust bushing.
> 
> Oscswa,
> 
> You information is very sketchy. As yet, you have not told us what bushing you installed. Please tell us how you know the X5 bushing was beefier. I have no doubt the car drives better, but any fresh bushing offers that. Since you have the box, what is the part#?


I know the info looks sketchy, the way I am judging that the bushings are beefier is by looks and by being told by a number of BMW Mechanics, now are the Mechanics a trusted source, I can't tell you. What I can tell you is what I was told by my brother and his BMW Mechanic co workers. My bushings were real worn, so having new bushings installed would make the car fell alot better, so I can't say they were a huge impovement since I did not buy this car new. I guess what I can say is that the ones that were replaced were for a 4.4L X5. This hopefully would be usefull information for anyone looking to replace their bushings and might find that the ones for the X5 might be an option. I will get with my brother and find out the part numbers and what exactly was replaced.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Oscswa said:


> I know the info looks sketchy, the way I am judging that the bushings are beefier is by looks and by being told by a number of BMW Mechanics, now are the Mechanics a trusted source, I can't tell you. What I can tell you is what I was told by my brother and his BMW Mechanic co workers. My bushings were real worn, so having new bushings installed would make the car fell alot better, so I can't say they were a huge impovement since I did not buy this car new. I guess what I can say is that the ones that were replaced were for a 4.4L X5. This hopefully would be usefull information for anyone looking to replace their bushings and might find that the ones for the X5 might be an option. I will get with my brother and find out the part numbers and what exactly was replaced.


Any more info from your brother such as the name of the suspension part that the bushing belongs to?


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry not yet, my sister went into labor this past week, so we all have been busy. Thanks for reminding me, I will ask him again. He probably forgot with everything that's been going on.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Oscswa said:


> Sorry not yet, my sister went into labor this past week, so we all have been busy. Thanks for reminding me, I will ask him again. He probably forgot with everything that's been going on.


I will not forget (lol).

 I'll give you a wakeup call weekly.


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

Lscman said:


> I will not forget (lol).
> 
> I'll give you a wakeup call weekly.


Sorry about the long wait. Here is what my brother told me. He replaced the thrust arm bushings. He is going to get me the part #'s this thursday, so i will post back. I did verify with him that they were from a 4.4L X5.


----------

